# Savage/Fox



## Colonel Sanders (Sep 24, 2005)

I read on the savage arms website that Fox is a brand they will develop in the future and I was wondering if any one knows what it will be?


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

Sounds like they may be bringing back the Savage Fox S/S shotgun.


----------



## Colonel Sanders (Sep 24, 2005)

That would be nice if they are not to expensive.


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

I think I answered this question several times all ready in other threads, but here goes again. Yes CS, the Savage/Stevens sells the 411 SxS, and it's an outstanding shotgun. It's a bargain at around $385, and way more shotgun than the price suggests.

In addition Savage is also marketing the 111 Series rifle under the Stevens brand. This versions has a grey plastic stock, does not have the Accu-Trigger, and sells for around $200.

Why anyone would buy a 111 without an Accu-Trigger is beyond me, other than being ultra-cheap and/or not caring about accuracy...

Selling some products under the Stevens-Fox names is merely a marketing ploy. They are all Savage products in the end...


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

I'm not so sure it is just a marketing ploy at all. From what I have been heard the Savage-Fox will be the upper end of quality in the S/S line with the Savage-Stevens being the lower end of the line. We shall see.........


----------

